# Resources > Education Center >  >  New Method

## Alucinor Architecton

Hi there. This topic is mostly to bring to light a new method up on the Attaining Lucidity Section. It has got a reasonable amount of light already,  but i think that it is successful enough and useful enough for its own spot on the Tutorials section. It's called HILD: Hargarts's Induction of Lucid Dreams ( not Hypnotically   :wink2: ). So if any of the mods here would be so kind as to post it up there, that'd be great. It already has a link on Lucid83's WBTB Method, but as I said I think it deserves it's own thread. Thanks! WOO! GO EDUCATION TEAM! Oh and here's a link to the topic: http://dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?...=asc&highlight=

----------


## mrgaretdonald

I visit your mention link but I am not getting any information and I hope you will send a very good information as soon as possible. I like your new method. But you did not mention about your new method, keep sharing a good and useful link.

----------


## AURON

5 year old thread.

----------

